# [SOLVED] 5.1 surround sound problem



## adambrylewski (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey i went out today and purchased a set of logitech 5S06 5.1 surround sound speakers and plugged them into my computer (correctly...). I have done all the possible hardware configurations ion windows and i am still unable to get the surround sound working for music or games. I ran the hardware test to see if they were being detected and wellah! they were being detected and are making noise, but when i chose to play music or a game they dont do **** all... I unplugged the black and the orange audio cables and the surround sound worked but sounded very.... CRAP...

I have tried numerous third party programs to get this working, but i am yet to succeed. One of the programs i used called SRS Audio Something said that my SAS was not configured for 5.1 surround sound. SO this lead me to believe that there was something to do with my audio which was not yet configured to 5.1 surround sound. If anyone has any ideas as to why it is not working.

I have attached a DxDiag to hopefully assist with the problem.

Cheers, 
Adam


----------



## adambrylewski (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: 5.1 surround sound problem*

up and running


----------



## adambrylewski (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: [RE-OPEN] 5.1 surround sound problem*

Request for this to be re-opened....


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Shut down the PC and reconnect all of the cables (as you did originally). Boot into Windows, configure, and test. You should again have audio to each speaker. If so, then they are configured and working properly.

ALL Windows audio and music is stereo. Stereo is front left/right and sub only. You will only get audio to the center and rear speakers when you are playing a source with a 5.1 audio track...such as a DVD movie or most games.


----------

